# Mass Senate Debate



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Did anyone watch the senate debate tonight? Who do you think can fill that position? ​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

US Senate candidate debate 
*Rivals sound a *
*Kennedy theme*

The four Democratic candidates for US Senate sparred gently last night, each seeking to play to a liberal base and win recognition as the rightful heir to Ted Kennedy's seat. (By Matt Viser and Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)


Analysis: In first TV debate, candidates stick to script
Opinion: Jacoby | Lehigh | Vennochi | Beam
*Chat transcript *Monday's debate | Candidate profiles
Complete coverage of the US Senate race


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I plan on voting in the Democratic primary against Coakley. I am un-enrolled so I can vote in either party's primary. Then I plan on voting for Scott Brown. He has a better plat-form, a 30 year National Guard record, his policies seem level headed and he supports laws/policies that I believe we need.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

The way I see it. With choices like those four, The biggest looser in that debate are the Tax-Paying Citizens of Massachusetts.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

8MORE said:


> The way I see it. With choices like those four, The biggest looser in that debate are the Tax-Paying Citizens of Massachusetts.


Scott Brown said something similar to this in response to the debate. I think it is a riot how these four idiots are trying to make themselves look the most liberal they can. They can not see that more people are realizing the state of our country thanks to a Democratic majority.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

They are basically clones of one another. 

I have to admit I love the Steve Pagliuca radio ad's where he says he was opposed to George Bush's war in Iraq from the start. 

Way to go out on a limb Steve.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

GeepNutt said:


> They are basically clones of one another.
> 
> I have to admit I love the Steve Pagliuca radio ad's where he says he was opposed to George Bush's war in Iraq from the start.
> 
> Way to go out on a limb Steve.


That guy has ZERO political experience in an elected office and he is going right for the big leagues on this one! I don't think so Steve-O![-X


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Eagle13 said:


> I plan on voting in the Democratic primary against Coakley. I am un-enrolled so I can vote in either party's primary. Then I plan on voting for Scott Brown. He has a better plat-form, a 30 year National Guard record, his policies seem level headed and he supports laws/policies that I believe we need.


 :dito:

I hoe you don't mind...I'm gonna rip off your signature line until the election...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> :dito:
> 
> I hoe you don't mind...I'm gonna rip off your signature line until the election...


I really don't mind! I encourage it! I hope more people take it seriously this time around.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

https://www.icontribute.us/scottbrown/initiative/halloween

Funny Halloween Senate video!


----------



## Motorcop (Jan 21, 2007)

Being a Democrat I don't know who I will vote for, Capuano's commercials apparently shows the greatest accomplishment, was to help a non citizen get her children back, admirable but that's one non voter in his district. What has he done for the majority of his constituent's?

I will be voting for Scott Brown in the election He was on the right side of all the Importent votes in the State Senate. He was with us on flagmen he was with us on the Quinn Bill and he has always supported Law enforcement.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Motorcop said:


> I will be voting for Scott Brown in the election He was on the right side of all the Importent votes in the State Senate. He was with us on flagmen he was with us on the Quinn Bill and he has always supported Law enforcement.


As an FOP State Trustee I can tell you that Scott Brown is the first real Pro-L.E. Candidate I've had the pleasure to meet. Support this guy in return for what he's done so far for us!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> That guy has ZERO political experience in an elected office and he is going right for the big leagues on this one! I don't think so Steve-O![-X


Why not it worked for odrama?



GeepNutt said:


> They are basically clones of one another.
> 
> I have to admit I love the Steve Pagliuca radio ad's where he says he was opposed to George Bush's war in Iraq from the start.
> 
> Way to go out on a limb Steve.


I like the ban on assualt weapons and gun control part myself. Dont enforce the laws we have just make new ones.


----------

